# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.7.4 released:

## mohamed73

*-Added G130HN, G350E, G355H, G313H, G313ML FULL Support.
-Improved several Android Operations.  Is HIGHLY Recommended to use the latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available:
-On NsPro Support Area
-On NsTeam Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
From reasons that don't depend on me, i had to change the activation server IP
The Internet Service Provider is reorganizing the network and is switching to new IP domains.  New NsPro version and New Reseller Activator are using the new Activation server.  The  old server will be available for users that didn't activate and use Old  NsPro versions, until the ISP remove the IP from network.*  *FOR RESELLERS*  *Reseller Activator updated to v3.2  ALL Resellers PLZ update to latest Activator version!
The new ResellerActivator is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
and on NsPro Support Area.  Old reseller Activator versions will not work anymore!  New NsPro version and New Reseller Activator are using the new Activation server.*

----------

